# Cleanest signal from tablet?



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing a tablet install for a friend of mine and I want to know how to get the cleanest signal from the tablet. I have read many threads on this and im trying to find the cheapest and most efficient route. My friend doesn't want to use a head unit or processor to keep the cost down. So far I plan to use an MLH to hdmi to AV or MLH to AV/RCA into a clarion half din eq to control volume and have a little bit of tuning accessibility. This will also give a higher voltage to the 3 sets of RCA's that will be running to the 5 channel amp. He has a nexus 7 which should be capable with all the MLH cables I need right? I wanted to go this route because I don't like running aux to the amp RCA's with a weak signal. My buddy did that for his and it sounded like the source was really muddy. How will this compare to using a head-unit will the sound quality suffer? Should I just go aux into the clarion eq? What MLH converters have you guys had success with? Any input is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

What about using a headphone usb dac plugged into the tablet ?

Something from the Audinst range which will give volume control and decent da converters and opamps . Uses usb or 12 volt power and has anti pop circuitry.


I'm considering using on a carpc into my 3sixty.1 aux .


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do u have a link for it? How much sq will I lose compare to using a deck? If the source is still bad using a dac plug I think I can find him a pxe alpine processor which isn't too expensive. By the time I add the eq and all the connections it will be over $100 I assume anyway. If anyone could provide a link to some reliable products that would be helpful.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Audinst Inc. Hi-Fi Audio Instrument Solution. > HUD-mx2 > Overview

IMO it has a cleaner and higher spec audio stage than many high end HU's and audiophile CD players hence the suggestion. There are also a number of cheaper models. Check out eBay for prices.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's is a cool device a bit pricey but would work for some people. I think the pxe is a bit better for the money and has more features like TA n such. I think it would be better for when you carry around a cell phone or laptop.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Take a look at the Sabre USB-DAC, it's about $50 and works really well on my Nexus 7. Pretty sure it also has an optical output option.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

I actually got the Sabre USB-DAC based of this recommendation (and a few from head-fi.org). I've gotta say this thing is awesome! 

Now I'm using my Nexus 7 > Sabre > optical cable > miniDSP > amps

The signal is so clean, it's the best my car has ever sounded! The signal stays digital until the very end and there is only one DA conversion.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

M-Dub said:


> I actually got the Sabre USB-DAC based of this recommendation (and a few from head-fi.org). I've gotta say this thing is awesome!
> 
> Now I'm using my Nexus 7 > Sabre > optical cable > miniDSP > amps
> 
> The signal is so clean, it's the best my car has ever sounded! The signal stays digital until the very end and there is only one DA conversion.


Thanks you that is what I am looking for. I also have a nexus and was trying to find out the cleanest way to get a signal from it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

M-Dub said:


> I actually got the Sabre USB-DAC based of this recommendation (and a few from head-fi.org). I've gotta say this thing is awesome!


Awesome, I love mine as well. My only complaint is that it feels a little flimsy, but I have been running mine since about April now with no issues in the car hooked to my Nexus 7. I am not using optical out though, but a 3.5mm to RCA input on an MS8.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

M-Dub said:


> I actually got the Sabre USB-DAC based of this recommendation (and a few from head-fi.org). I've gotta say this thing is awesome!
> 
> Now I'm using my Nexus 7 > Sabre > optical cable > miniDSP > amps


How do you control the volume?


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been seriously considering doing the nexus 7. What app do you use for music playing.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

M-Dub said:


> I actually got the Sabre USB-DAC based of this recommendation (and a few from head-fi.org). I've gotta say this thing is awesome!
> 
> Now I'm using my Nexus 7 > Sabre > optical cable > miniDSP > amps
> 
> The signal is so clean, it's the best my car has ever sounded! The signal stays digital until the very end and there is only one DA conversion.


Just wanted to point out for others that the way M-DUB currently has his setup, the Sabre DAC is not being leveraged but the USB section definitely is. The digital to analog conversion is being done by the MiniDSP and I'm not sure how good its DAC is even though I own a MiniDSP 10x10HD for my home theater/audio.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

PUREAUDIO said:


> How do you control the volume?


The miniDSP 2x8 board lets you hook up a potentiometer.
So you can have a remote volume knob you can mount wherever.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

jKnight said:


> I've been seriously considering doing the nexus 7. What app do you use for music playing.


PlayerPro, Spotify and Pandora.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

dgage said:


> Just wanted to point out for others that the way M-DUB currently has his setup, the Sabre DAC is not being leveraged but the USB section definitely is. The digital to analog conversion is being done by the MiniDSP and I'm not sure how good its DAC is even though I own a MiniDSP 10x10HD for my home theater/audio.


That's correct. In my car I just use the Saber as a USB to optical converter 
but in the office I use it to drive low impedance headphones. 

I don't know the technical specifics about miniDSPs dac but I'd describe it as transparent. 

I also have a miniDSP 10x10HD for my home theater. Love it!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks M-Dub. You described the Sabre as awesome and I was thinking that it shouldn't affect SQ in your situation one bit since you aren't using the DAC. But I'll buy your SQ comment now since you use it outside of your car with the DAC in play. And good to know the MiniDSP DAC is decent.

By the way, for my car I plan to buy a Precision Power DEQ-8, which is a custom 4x8 MiniDSP.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jKnight said:


> I've been seriously considering doing the nexus 7. What app do you use for music playing.


Apollo, Pandora, Slacker and SiriusXM



dgage said:


> You described the Sabre as awesome and I was thinking that it shouldn't affect SQ in your situation one bit since you aren't using the DAC. But I'll buy your SQ comment now since you use it outside of your car with the DAC in play.


I have also used mine in the house and it makes just as big a difference as it does when used in the car with the Nexus + MS8. I keep debating picking up another solely to keep in the house.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

You can use a 3.5mm jack or the USB to rca l and r signals, the use a in line volume control that you can mount to your dash, I like the Jl audio cl-rlc best. Then go into a line driver to boost your pre voltage before the amps and to split the signals into a 4-6channel. I live the audio control line drivers.
So the cheapest way with best sq would be tablet - 3.5mm jack to rca - jl audio cl-rlc - to an audiocontrol matrix line driver etc. Then going to your amps.

However you are relying on the tablets DAC so it won't be the best, having an external dac like an istreamer will improve the signal significantly.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks M-Dub and the others for answering our questions. Would you guys have any pics of your setup?


----------

